# Ipad Comme GPS ?



## Feurt (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je passe pas mal de temps en voiture, et j'aimerais utiliser un iPad comme GPS. J'ai fait mes petites recherches sur le sujet, et j'ai ressorti les informations suivantes :

Premièrement, jai cru comprendre qu'il me faudrait un ipad Cellular afin de bénéficier de la puce gps.
Est ce que la puce gps va permettre à plan d'afficher la flèche représentant la voiture, ou il se contentera d'un point qui n'indique pas ma direction ?

Ensuite, niveau taille, l'idéal serait un iPad air, mais niveau prix, ça coince un peu. Alors pourquoi un ipad mini !
Niveau stockage, il sera connecté à mon iPhone via un partage de connexion, donc un 16 go conviendrait non ? 
Je précise également qu'il sera toujours branché. J'aimerais mettre dans les 100€, je ne demande pas un appareil dans un était esthétique irréprochable (seulement une vitre en 1 seul morceau).

Merci à tous et bonne soirée !


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2020)

Attention, j'ai testé l'iPad en GPS et c'est grand, très grand. Je trouve ça trop imposant. Un mini serait déjà bien suffisant comme taille.

Ensuite, il faut en effet une version cellulaire pour avoir le GPS.

Tu as plein de logiciels de navigation, à toi de choisir celui qui te convient le mieux et qui affichera les donné comme cela te plaît. Personnellement, j'appréciais Navigon, mais il 'est plus vendu, il me semble. Le GPS intègre de l'iPad avec la carte Apple est très bien, mais il faut télécharger les données en permanence. De temps en temps, en cas de mauvais réseau, cela peut être problématique.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)

Pourquoi ne pas installer l’application 
Sygic ?


----------



## Nicolarts (21 Janvier 2020)

Feurt a dit:


> Premièrement, jai cru comprendre qu'il me faudrait un ipad Cellular afin de bénéficier de la puce gps.
> ....
> il sera connecté à mon iPhone via un partage de connexion, donc un 16 go conviendrait non ?



Les iPad peuvent très bien connecté l'accès partagé via Wifi depuis le smartphone (iPhone/Android). 



Feurt a dit:


> Ensuite, niveau taille, l'idéal serait un iPad air, mais niveau prix, ça coince un peu. Alors pourquoi un ipad mini !



Si tu achètes un iPad pour uniquement GPS donc inutile. Je vous conseille prendre un vrai GPS comme exemple TOMTOM GO ESSENTIAL - 6 pouces qui est déjà bien "grand" et plus avantage aux fonctions donc tu n'auras pas besoin te faire les soucis pour l'accès internet.


----------



## Firefuret (21 Janvier 2020)

Le mieux si possible est de mettre un autoradio CarPlay dans sa voiture ! Si le poste autoradio d'origine de la voiture est au format 2-DIN (double) il est facile de trouver des autoradio compatibles dans les 300 euros.
Si c'est un format simple (1-DIN) c'est un peu plus compliqué car les modèles sont plus chers (il s'agit de modèles avec un écran qui coulisse, du fait du manque de place).


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2020)

Lol, le mec veut acheter un iPad à 100  € et vous lui proposez un GPS de compétition et sédentaire. 

Qui dit que c'est pour une voiture, l'avantage de l'iPad, c'est qu'il fait GPS en voiture, en vélo et même en marchant. Utile pour les randonnées.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Lol, le mec veut acheter un iPad à 100  € et vous lui proposez un GPS de compétition et sédentaire.
> 
> Qui dit que c'est pour une voiture, l'avantage de l'iPad, c'est qu'il fait GPS en voiture, en vélo et même en marchant. Utile pour les randonnées.


Je plussoie


----------



## Feurt (22 Janvier 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Attention, j'ai testé l'iPad en GPS et c'est grand, très grand. Je trouve ça trop imposant. Un mini serait déjà bien suffisant comme taille.
> 
> Ensuite, il faut en effet une version cellulaire pour avoir le GPS.
> 
> Tu as plein de logiciels de navigation, à toi de choisir celui qui te convient le mieux et qui affichera les donné comme cela te plaît. Personnellement, j'appréciais Navigon, mais il 'est plus vendu, il me semble. Le GPS intègre de l'iPad avec la carte Apple est très bien, mais il faut télécharger les données en permanence. De temps en temps, en cas de mauvais réseau, cela peut être problématique.


Merci pour ta réponse 

j’J’avoue que j’apprécie beaucoup plan, mais sans réseau, forcément ça marche moins bien...
Niveau taille, l’iPad mini a t il évolué ? Car si non, je peux voir en Apple store ce que ça donne


----------



## Feurt (22 Janvier 2020)

Kyubia a dit:


> Les iPad peuvent très bien connecté l'accès partagé via Wifi depuis le smartphone (iPhone/Android).
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu achètes un iPad pour uniquement GPS donc inutile. Je vous conseille prendre un vrai GPS comme exemple TOMTOM GO ESSENTIAL - 6 pouces qui est déjà bien "grand" et plus avantage aux fonctions donc tu n'auras pas besoin te faire les soucis pour l'accès internet.


Mais j


gwen a dit:


> Lol, le mec veut acheter un iPad à 100  € et vous lui proposez un GPS de compétition et sédentaire.
> 
> Qui dit que c'est pour une voiture, l'avantage de l'iPad, c'est qu'il fait GPS en voiture, en vélo et même en marchant. Utile pour les randonnées.



Je plussoie également ! D’autant plus que l’iPad étant une vraie tablette, je peux faire a peu près tout ce que je veux. Je n’ai pas vraiment envie d’avoir un gps que ne sera plus à jour dans 3 ans...


----------



## Nicolarts (22 Janvier 2020)

Feurt a dit:


> Je plussoie également ! D’autant plus que l’iPad étant une vraie tablette, je peux faire a peu près tout ce que je veux. Je n’ai pas vraiment envie d’avoir un gps que ne sera plus à jour dans 3 ans...


Aujourd'hui, iPad Air 2 bénéficie encore le mise à jour de padOS 13 alors ça veut dire que iPad bénéficierait le mise à jour durée entre 5-7 ans environ.

C'est mieux d'acheter le dernier génération de l'ère iPad pour bénéficier plus long...


----------



## Feurt (22 Janvier 2020)

Kyubia a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, iPad Air 2 bénéficie encore le mise à jour de padOS 13 alors ça veut dire que iPad bénéficierait le mise à jour durée entre 5-7 ans environ.
> 
> C'est mieux d'acheter le dernier génération de l'ère iPad pour bénéficier plus long...



Acheter le dernier est mieux niveau mises à jour de IOS, mais elles sont indépendantes des mises à jour des cartes de plan... mon iPad 1 a encore les cartes de  plan qui sont encore à jour 
Donc iPad (mini ou air) de première génération le semble plus logique, surtout vu le prix


----------



## ibabar (30 Janvier 2020)

Super sujet, étant en train de changer de voiture, je me pose aussi la question !
Effectivement:
_ Cellular obligatoire sinon pas de puce GPS.
Bon courage pour le partage de connexion: ça va chauffer grave et la batterie va fondre. Quand on voit le prix des forfaits mobile avec de gros volumes de DATA, ça ne coûte pas grand-chose de mettre une SIM dédiée dans un iPad.
_ La taille du Mini (inchangée depuis toujours: 7.9") me paraît vraiment adéquate mais n'oublions pas qu'aujourd'hui les consoles s'accroissent beaucoup: sans parler des 15" de la Tesla 3, chez Renault c'est du 9.3" sur les dernières Clio ou Captur.
La mauvaise nouvelle c'est que de plus en plus ils collent la clim, la radio ou les réglages de la voiture sur cet écran: anti-ergonomique au possible !
_ CarPlay, bof bof... c'est limité au niveau des apps, ça ne permet pas d'écrire une adresse directement sur l'écran (bon courage pour utiliser cette merde qu'est Siri), ça coûte cher...etc.
_ Un bon GPS à grand écran pourrait faire l'affaire mais primo c'est oublier la fonction multimédia (musique, podcast, Audible...etc), secundo ça oblige à des MàJ à l'ancienne à base de câble USB ou de carte SD (or les cartes évoluent beaucoup ne serait-ce qu'au niveau des commerces), tertio je pense qu'au niveau infotrafic c'est pas le top.

J'avoue que depuis plusieurs années j'utilise mon iPhone sur un stand fixé à l'aérateur, c'est très pratique de taper du texte, d'interagir, d'ouvrir toutes les apps que je veux avec la réactivité de l'iPhone.
Ne me manque que plus d'ergonomie: par exemple utiliser les boutons du volant pour zapper de chanson, ou encore afficher plusieurs apps sur l'écran, ce qui est possible sur iPad.
_C'est un gros avantage de Spotify je trouve: pouvoir balayer l'écran de gauche à droite pour zapper, alors que sur Apple Music il faut viser le bouton "forward"._
C'est d'ailleurs souvent le choix utilisé par les constructeurs automobile: écran splitté en 3 (GPS sur la moitié, musique sur un quart et infos voiture sur le dernier quart).

Pour élargir le débat:
_ Quid du positionnement ?
Je dirais spontanément horizontal mais de plus en plus les constructeurs optent pour le vertical !
La problématique serait plus Split View qui n'est dispo qu'en horizontal (ligne séparatrice haut/ bas): pour reformuler, ça pourrait être sympa d'avoir l'iPad à la verticale avec Split View "vertical" (ligne séparatrice gauche/ droite) et donc par exemple le GPS sur un carré et en-dessous sur une bande une app de musique ou de Podcast.
_Il me semble d'ailleurs que Waze a introduit une fonction intéressante avec des boutons Spotify directement au sein de l'app Waze (on peut zapper sans quitter l'app de GPS), mais je n'utilise ni Waze ni Spotify._
_ Quid de la sécurité ?
Laisser un iPad au vu et au su de tout le monde ne risque pas d'attiser le bris de glace pour voler l'iPad...!?
S'il faut l'installer à chaque fois que je prends la voiture, ça perd de son intérêt: autant utiliser son iPhone à ce compte.
La solution pourrait être d'imprimer en 3D une coque qui intégrerait l'iPad, cacherait son chargement lighting et empièterait pourquoi pas sur l'autoradio de série (qui deviendrait caduque).


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

9.3" La taille du gps de la Clio IV ?


----------



## ibabar (30 Janvier 2020)

Clio 5 et Captur 2


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

Superbe


----------



## Wizepat (30 Janvier 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Super sujet, étant en train de changer de voiture, je me pose aussi la question !
> Effectivement:
> _ Cellular obligatoire sinon pas de puce GPS.
> Bon courage pour le partage de connexion: ça va chauffer grave et la batterie va fondre. Quand on voit le prix des forfaits mobile avec de gros volumes de DATA, ça ne coûte pas grand-chose de mettre une SIM dédiée dans un iPad.
> ...



Et dans les bouchons, tu peux mater Netflix [emoji6]


----------



## ibabar (30 Janvier 2020)

Wizepat a dit:


> Et dans les bouchons, tu peux mater Netflix


Je pense que c'est une joke 
Mais j'ai vraiment envie de distribuer de gros bourre-pifs quand je vois tous ces connards (livreurs et routiers en tête) regarder des vidéos, entre autres (j'ai une fois croisé un type qui avait un système avec le smartphone pile en face, au-dessus du volant pour lire !!).
C'est une contravention de 5ème classe (3 points et jusqu'à 1500€ d'amende).

Mais cependant on peut effectivement s'interroger sur la pertinence de si grands écrans.
Quand j'en croise certains de nuit avec le smartphone en luminosité (mode jour tout blanc) à fond en pleine poire, je me demande bien quelle est leur visibilité sur la route...
Il y a par exemple des citadines (la plupart des autres maintenant ont des écrans intégrés) qui proposent un stand intégré ET interfacé avec le système constructeur tout en utilisant son propre smartphone (je pense à Smart ou encore à VW), ce qui a l'avantage de ne pas doubler les écrans (tous ceux qui ont déjà pris un VTC savent de quoi je parle: ils ont TOUS 2 voire 3 écrans en même temps).


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

Ce qui me gêne  , je hurle quand  je vois ce genre d'écran sur nos voitures modernes
Il ne faut pas faire usage de son téléphone car cela provoque une déconcentration .
OK je suis de cet avis  
MAIS 
Mais 
Quand je vois les nouveaux écrans GPS 
j'ai un doute 
Ok , vous devez planifier votre parcours avant votre depart
mais vu la taille de l'écran , il faut être aveugle pour ne pas quitter l'oeil de la route !!
J'ai une voiture avec ce genre d'écran et la commande vocale 
Dit... Mer...de   indique moi la route 
Cela fonctionne pas mal , mais ce grand écran attire mon oeil , et j'ai pourtant mon compteur qui passe en cartographie devant mes yeux .
C'est beau 
C'est aux normes 
Mais dangereux 

Ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## ibabar (30 Janvier 2020)

@Jura39 Tu as raison, et je parlais des commandes manuelles qui ont tendance à disparaître: as-tu déjà essayé de régler la clim ou le mode de conduite sur un écran tactile... c'est hyper dangereux, alors qu'il est si facile d'attraper un bouton physique (et même là je vais faire mon vieux con, mais une molette à tourner est plus ergonomique que les touches d'une clim auto).

Mais on a forcément tous en permanence GPS et musique, et on ne va pas se mentir: on est tous tentés de jeter un oeil sur l'iPhone pour voir de qui et quel message on a reçu, donc autant le faire avec le plus d'ergonomie possible.
Perso ce qui me conviendrait le mieux serait un système très simplifié (voire limité pour éviter certaines distractions comme le fait de taper du texte) comme CarPlay, mais sans les écrans tactiles anémiques des constructeurs, bref dans l'idéal un iPad (ou un iPhone) qui basculerait en interface CarPlay une fois en voiture 
_Et en plus ça ne doit pas être très compliqué puisqu'il y a déjà un mode "ne pas déranger en voiture" activable depuis le centre de contrôle: il suffirait que ce mode déclenche CarPlay._


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

J’utilise CarPlay pour Waze et c'est génial
Mon système gps me permet de lire les emails et sms en roulant , mais j'aime pas trop le faire 

J’ai des boutons de réglages juste des raccourcis afin de ne pas trop etre sur le tactile


----------

